# Homeless Man Jumps into river to save his rabbit



## irishbunny (Jul 9, 2011)

A well known and liked homeless man who has fallen upon hard times keeps two pets a small Jack Russell Terrier and a rabbit. They are his companions and rarely leave his side. On this particular evening a young man of 18 decides to commit a horrible act of animal cruelty by stealing the rabbit and tossing in into the river Liffey. The homeless man leaps to the rescue of his beloved pet and braves the tidal river. Miraculously he manages to save the rabbit from drowning but in the process becomes stranded below the bridge. Freezing cold and unable to reach the bank the awaits his own rescue by the Dublin fire brigade.

http://thedailyedge.thejournal.ie/man-jumps-into-liffey-to-save-pet-rabbit-169390-Jul2011/

I can't believe someone could be so cruel as to throw a poor homeless mans companion into a river! Well done to the owner for jumping in and saving the bunny


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 9, 2011)

Good for him, the rest of us rabbit lovers would have done the same. I know I would have and I am not a strong swimmer. Let us know if you ever hear of a fund being set up for him and his babies. I would give gladly to that. Some of the comment following the video certainly show that some people are not animal lovers.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Jul 9, 2011)

Is there any word on if the man who threw the rabbit was arrested? Its amazing that he saved his rabbit.


----------



## MiniLopHop (Jul 9, 2011)

I hope the guy who threw the rabbit into the river goes to jail


----------



## EricaBear (Jul 9, 2011)

It sounds like they arrested the guy that did it, but is out on bail and expected in court on July 21st. 

I found a pic of the guy with his companions 
http://pix.ie/lechesolara/2386596/in/tag/rabbit

... So very cute! What a lovely thing to do!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jul 9, 2011)

That is just so awesome.


----------



## Pharfly (Jul 9, 2011)

So inspiring!! I love the pic you posted Erica, the bunny looks so happy just sitting in his lap! They are a family, I bet he perfers them over humans any day, they dont judge him they love him unconditionally!! 

I pulled a dog out of the creek here this spring, there was still ice on the banks, the poor thing was clinging too a branch, I managed too grab his collar without falling in. Got him out as his collar came loose. His owner was bike riding with him off leash and the dog didnt cross the bridge, he decided to try and swim across. Lucky for the dog a friend of mine and I took our dogs for a walk that day!


----------



## mochi_ball (Jul 9, 2011)

what a great story! I'm so glad the bunny was okay and didn't die from hypothermia. I read somewhere the man was offered a full time position at a farm working with animals.


----------



## Sweetie (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful! I would have done the same thing for my two rabbits and anyone else's rabbit(s). I love animals and they are family to me not just pets.


----------



## Ashleighh (Jul 9, 2011)

That is amazing! What a brave man.


----------



## Yield (Jul 10, 2011)

Whoever it was that threw the rabbit in the water... they're a jerk. They will get what is coming to them :/ KARMA.

This story brought tears to my eyes. Of happiness of course. It makes me happy to know there are even more people out there who care about their animals like I do (I know you guys do too but a lot of the people around me make me feel like I am the only one). I am so glad the rabbit and the man are okay. I would have done the same. c:

<3


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jul 10, 2011)

I think the guy was offered a job at an animal shelter after this too, which is just wonderful.

1) Evil person who does that kind of thing deserves to rot in jail (just my own opinion that others will think it much over the top I'm sure). If you can do that to a bunny what can you do to a child or another human being who isn't fluffy and helpless?

2) He clearly loves his bunny and that just makes my heart warm. All people should love their pets as much as we do and clearly he does, as much as to leap into a river to save them. I know without a doubt I would.

Jen


----------



## Holly11 (Jul 10, 2011)

That's such a great story  And that picture is great, how the rabbit and dog just stay with him!


----------



## shelisabeth (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm glad this story had a happy ending.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 10, 2011)

I heard he was offered a job on animal farm like a petting zoo type place


----------



## Anaira (Jul 10, 2011)

I found this article; pretty cool! http://www.herald.ie/national-news/...homeless-hero-who-rescued-rabbit-2816487.html


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 10, 2011)

This story has warmed my heart .

thanks for posting it, Grace, and for the update Anaira. I hope lots of people turn out to see him get his award . (And I hope the no-good SOB who threw the rabbit off the bridge gets what he deserves ssd

Jan


----------



## HappyFarmBunnies (Jul 11, 2011)

How bloody cruel. Karma is a b****.


----------



## irishbunny (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes I hope lots of people go, I think they will.


----------



## irishbunny (Aug 26, 2012)

Just thought I'd say I saw this guy a few weeks ago in person, the bunny is still going strong. He was sitting on the street with it and his dog in his lap. The bunny was looking very relaxed on the busy road with lots of noise and people.


----------



## LuvaBun (Aug 26, 2012)

Awesome! Good to hear that they are all OK 

Jan


----------



## agnesthelion (Aug 26, 2012)

What a great story! I even made my husband read it


----------



## Imbrium (Aug 27, 2012)

*jcottonl02 wrote: *


> 1) Evil person who does that kind of thing deserves to rot in jail (just my own opinion that others will think it much over the top I'm sure). If you can do that to a bunny what can you do to a child or another human being who isn't fluffy and helpless?
> 
> 2) He clearly loves his bunny and that just makes my heart warm. All people should love their pets as much as we do and clearly he does, as much as to leap into a river to save them. I know without a doubt I would.
> 
> Jen


can't say I disagree about letting 'em rot in jail. animal or not, it's a living creature AND someone's pet. imo, the ONLY viable reason for killing an animal is for food... and even then, it needs to be a wild animal or livestock raised for food, NOT someone's pet!

if someone gets their kicks out of not only tormenting an innocent, down-on-his-luck homeless guy, but by throwing an equally innocent little (well, big ) bunny into a river that could potentially kill it, they're a complete jack***. it's just plain sadistic to both the man and his pet - the homeless man never did anything to that jerk and the bunny certainly didn't either.

if someone threw one of my bunnies into a river, I wouldn't think twice about jumping in to try to rescue them... and I'd beat the heck out of the person who threw them in after I was sure the bunny was safe and calmed down, too!

oh, and if anyone finds out about a way to donate a little something to the homeless man, please PM me the info


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 27, 2012)

Hard to stay dry eyed. Very cute bunny. I would have used the jackass as a flotation device. That kid will bear watching too--sociopath's start small but go onto bigger things.


----------



## Ellie (Aug 28, 2012)

Awww that's SO sweet!
I love that in the pictures he has the rabbit in the blanket instead of himself :inlove:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 13, 2012)

The guy who threw the rabbit in the river got 4 months in jail just a couple of weeks ago. I'm happy justice was served!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 13, 2012)

Good to know that the law works better there than it did in Ohio when that Petland employee drowned those two bunnies and posted the pictures of her holding them to her facebook page. The Ohio district Attorney is worthless in that town--I registered complaints with the State Atty General and the Governor--made me feel better. Was there any follow up on the guy and his bunny?


----------



## agnesthelion (Dec 13, 2012)

Good news! I remember this story, what a heartless person that guy was. Glad justice was served.


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 13, 2012)

Well when I saw the guy during the Summer, he was still homeless and Barney the bunny was still going strong. I don't think anything has really changed for him. I guess he has issues that are keeping him homeless. I remember reading when it first happened he was given a job working with animals, not sure what happened with that. In this country, if you are homeless 99.9% of the time it's because you have drug/alcohol issues or psychological issues. If you don't have a job, the Government will give you money to live comfortably, so if a person is homeless it's normally because they were spending the money they were given on things like alcohol, drugs or gambling and had to be cut off. I'm not sure what factors are keeping this man on the streets. The picture above was taken recently.


----------



## AlptnMrl730 (May 28, 2017)

Someone needs to keep a watchful eye out for the welfare of this wonderful homeless man and his pets. It is amazing that the dog does not harm the rabbit and understands how much the man loves them both. I would if I lived nearby start an animal lovers group to look out for this wonderful homeless man and his pets and to help him when we could by supplying blankets, water, and food for him and his pets.


----------



## AlptnMrl730 (May 28, 2017)

The jerk that tried to kill the rabbit should be charged with animal cruelty and fined $3,000 and put in jail for a year with community service and humane education required to get out. His name should be posted on a watch list and the next violation should be more jail time and a higher fine.


----------

